# How many LMMS user are onboard here?



## h3z (Feb 8, 2013)

Are you one, or do you prefer a different program?


----------



## mrgz (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello, I'm one of those. 

LMMS does almost everything I want from this kind of software. I didn't test with wine and VeSTIge plugins on FreeBSD yet. 

I have tried many different ones in the past (rosegarden, muse, ardour) but none of them was good enough to be a "all-in-one" audio solution. It has native zynaddsubfx integration, which by itself, is cool enough to take a look.


----------



## geek (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, I have LMMS on my Linux Mint system and SunVox on linux mint and my cell phone, but I'd like to have my FreeBSD free from all kinds of GPL things. Maybe I could write a new program if I had time.


----------



## h3z (Feb 8, 2013)

geek said:
			
		

> Well, I have LMMS on my Linux Mint system and SunVox on linux mint and my cell phone, but I'd like to have my FreeBSD free from all kinds of GPL things. Maybe I could write a new program if I had time.



Well, hit me up if you ever start writing one.. I'd contribute whatever I could.


----------



## sossego (Feb 9, 2013)

Just decided to build it on FreeBSD to see what happens. A few people I know are into mixing and recording. They would enjoy the programs.

So, if this builds on FreeBSD with no hassle, then will it become OSMMS "Open Source MultiMedia Studio"?
Never mind, I just saw the little bubbly daemon head on the site.
Edit: Which fftw3 from ports should be installed? Long, quad, or both?


----------



## h3z (Feb 9, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> Just decided to build it on FreeBSD to see what happens. A few people I know are into mixing and recording. They would enjoy the programs.
> 
> So, if this builds on FreeBSD with no hassle, then will it become OSMMS "Open Source MultiMedia Studio"?
> Never mind, I just saw the little bubbly daemon head on the site.
> Edit: Which fftw3 from ports should be installed? Long, quad, or both?



Don't know myself . I used a package .


----------



## sossego (Feb 9, 2013)

```
cmake . -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/local
```
That would be the correct install path. I'm not using pulse or alsa on this build.
I have fftw3 standard installed and not the other versions.


Build and errors:


----------



## h3z (Feb 10, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> ```
> cmake . -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/local
> ```
> That would be the correct install path. I'm not using pulse or alsa on this build.
> I have fftw3 standard installed and not the other versions.



Its not finding your fftw3f "fftw3f>=3.0.0' not found". This is "fftw3-float" missing

You're intending to install with portaudio ?   
I don't know if you checked, but I think there is a Ports patch for a portaudio builds of lmms .
Maybe you already did that ?

If your not intending on using portaudio I think there is an option to turn it off (along with other options you might not want).

Its been a bit since I've built LMMS myself, but I am sure that if make fails you can manually go in and edit your config to solve issues . Or install the missing library and delete Cmakecache.txt and run cmake again .

The portaudio issue seems more of a direct issue than fftw3 

Does that help any ?


----------



## G_Nerc (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm use for audio-editing audio/audacity and audio/sox


----------



## sossego (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm working on making this work. Another pun, ha ha!
Anyway, have either of you thought of making a port for this?


----------



## h3z (Feb 14, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> I'm working on making this work. Another pun, ha ha!
> Anyway, have either of you thought of making a port for this?



There should be one already, and a package .


----------



## sossego (Feb 14, 2013)

Damn.
I feel foolish.
But, I had fun being foolish.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 14, 2013)

Have you gotten MIDI to work? That has always been my problem with FreeBSD...

I use TuxGuitar, but on Windows ... Because there's no sound on FreeBSD ...


----------



## h3z (Feb 14, 2013)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Have you gotten MIDI to work? That has always been my problem with FreeBSD...
> 
> I use TuxGuitar, but on Windows ... Because there's no sound on FreeBSD ...



I have never used midi, even when using linux, or way back when using Widows . Most people use midi as a recording input . I have always written faster using the piano matrix . Some people prefer the tracker method, and it is by far the fastest, but I don't like editing a tracker score . The piano matrix just seems like one of the best ways to get it from my head to the PC . But, many cannot get a feel for what they are writing with out that hands on interface . I understand that, as I use a ton of real guitar and bass samples recorded via audacity . Then I mix those next to the digital instruments within' LMMS .

Some people use the midi interface for taking PC scored music and playing it back through the intrument voices of a nice keyboard . Like maybe a live performer . But, I have just used a very nice collection of soundfonts (sf2) for that .

I think FreeBSD is not higly developed in the midi area yet . I have read a bit about it here and there . But, since I haven't needed it, I have neglected to research it .

At a glance it seems snd_uaudio (driver) and jack to OSS (soundserver) might be a solution . This might be interesting http://www.selasky.org/hans_petter/midistudio/ .


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 15, 2013)

Well, I don't care for MIDI as such, but most music creation programs seem to need it to play audio.
TuxGuitar requires it anyway, I installed LMMS yesterday, and I couldn't play audio there either ...


----------



## h3z (Feb 16, 2013)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Well, I don't care for MIDI as such, but most music creation programs seem to need it to play audio.
> TuxGuitar requires it anyway, I installed LMMS yesterday, and I couldn't play audio there either ...



What do you mean ? Using a Midi device, or just playing a song (like a demo, or self writen) . It should play "out of the box" . The first loading is required for audio device selection, but after a reload it should be fine . As, for using an external (U.S.B.?) midi device, I don't know . But, if you have sound though say VLC or Mplayer, You should also have sound through LMMS .


----------



## sossego (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey.
I'm fixing a laptop for a friend.
I'm looking at mixxx, lmms, lame, ffmpeg, and a few others.
Any more suggestions?
Thanks muchly.


----------



## segfault (Mar 19, 2013)

I am currently fighting with mixxx (unsuccessfully) build from ports. Would be interested in finding out how you install goes.
PM me.


----------



## sossego (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm installing all dependencies first.


----------



## h3z (Mar 21, 2013)

I'd install Audacity for them. Hydrogen might be okay, if they want a drum machine.


----------



## sossego (Mar 23, 2013)

Be sure to have qt4 and gtk2 installed. You will also need to have alsa, pulseaudio,  and portaudio2 (portaudio19) installed.
I also have lame, gstreamer, gst-plugins-all, and most codecs installed.


----------

